# Angel Island/San Francisco 5th Annual Expedition



## rustjunkie (Aug 6, 2015)

Just found this on the instagrams:

https://www.facebook.com/events/324902994342671/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 3, 2019)

Is there going to be an Angel Island ride, this summer?


----------



## slick (Jul 3, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Is there going to be an Angel Island ride, this summer?




I believe so? I'll post it up if we do.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks


----------

